# [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter



## Colonia (28. April 2012)

*[Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

*[Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter     *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


 *Einleitung*
*Danksagung*
 
*Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM 900rpm Slim black*

*Technische Daten*
*Lieferumfang*
*Aussehen*
*Lautstärke*
*Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim Red LED*

*Technische Daten*
*Lieferumfang*
*Aussehen*
*Lautstärke*
*Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim Blue LED*

*Technische Daten*
*Lieferumfang*
*Aussehen*
*Lautstärke*
*Einleitung*

In den folgenden Zeilen werde ich euch die neue Phobya Slim Lüfter Serie vorstellen. Die neue Slim Serie der Phobya Lüfter ist nur noch 25 mm dick und somit für Leute interessant, die ihren Radiator intern verbauen möchten. 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Danksagung*

Ein herzliches Dankeschön geht an Aquatuning für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung der drei Lüfter von Phobya. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer Dank geht an den User Softy, der mir mit Tipps und Tricks an der Seite stand.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 



*Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM 900rpm Slim black*​ 

*Technische Daten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung des Phobya Lüfters ist einfach gehalten. Auf der  Vorderseite befindet sich ein Ausschnitt, durch den man den Lüfter  betrachten kann. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung sind die technischen  Daten in Deutsch, Englisch und Französisch aufgelistet. Im Lieferumfang  des Lüfters befinden sich neben dem Lüfter vier Schrauben zur  Befestigung der Lüfter.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Aussehen*

Der Phobya Lüfter sieht durch den Hochglanz-Rahmen und Lüfterblätter  sehr edel aus. An den Ecken des Lüfters befinden sich die Löcher für die  Befestigungsschrauben. In den Löchern befindet sich kein Gewinde.  Dieses wird durch das Eindrehen der Befestigungsschrauben geschnitten.  Der Lüfter besitzt einen 4-Pin-Anschluss. Das Kabel ist bereits  gesleevt und lässt sich gut verlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*

Der subjektive Eindruck der Lautstärke bei einer Entfernung des Lüfters von 0,5 Meter war bei 540 rpm kaum hörbar, 700 rpm hörbar, 860 rpm deutlich hörbar, 920 rpm sehr deutlich hörbar.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim Red LED*​ 

Im folgenden Bild wird der Phobya G-Silent 18 700 rpm Slim Red-LED im Betrieb gezeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Technische Daten*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung des Phobya Red-LED Slim Lüfters ist einfach gehalten. Auf  der Vorderseite befindet sich ein Sichtfenster, durch das man den  Lüfter sehen kann. Auf der Rückseite sind die technischen Daten in  Englisch, Deutsch und Französisch aufgeführt. Im Lieferumfang des  Lüfters befinden sich neben dem Lüfter lediglich vier Schrauben zur  Befestigung des Lüfters an einem Radiator oder Gehäuse.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 


*Aussehen*

Der Rahmen des Lüfters ist durchsichtig. Die Rotorblätter sind rot  und glänzend. An den vier Ecken des Lüfters befinden sich jeweils von  der Vorder- und von der Rückseite Löcher zum Verschrauben des Lüfters.  Die Löcher haben noch kein Gewinde, dieses wird durch das Eindrehen der  Schrauben geschaffen, da diese selbstschneidend sind. Das Stromkabel des  Lüfters ist weiß gesleevt. Der Anschluss des Lüfters ist ein 3-Pin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 


*Lautstärke*

Der subjektive Eindruck der Lautstärke bei einer Entfernung des Lüfters von 0,5 Meter war bei 480 rpm nicht hörbar, 530 rpm leicht wahrnehmbar, 630 rpm leicht wahrnehmbar, 700 rpm wahrnehmbar.​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​ *Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim Blue LED*​ 

Der Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim Blue im laufenden Betrieb:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*Technische Daten*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 


*Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung des Lüfters ist einfach gehalten. Auf der Vorderseite befindet sich ein Fenster, wo man den Lüfter betrachten kann. Auf der Rückseite befinden sich die technischen Daten in Englisch, Deutsch und Französisch. Im Lieferumfang des Lüfters befinden sich, neben dem Lüfter, nur vier Schrauben zur Befestigung der Lüfter. ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Aussehen*

Der Rahmen der Lüfter sowie die Lüfterblätter sind durchsichtig und erwecken einen schicken Eindruck. Die Kabel des Lüfters sind in weiß gesleevt, passend zu den Farben des Rahmens und der Lüfterblätter. Die Löcher für die Schrauben besitzen kein Gewinde, welches man aber selbst durch das Eindrehen der beigelegten Schrauben selber drehen kann, da diese ausreichend scharf sind. Der Lüfter besitzt einen 3-Pin-Anschluss.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Lautstärke*

Der subjektive Eindruck der Lautstärke bei einer  Entfernung des Lüfters von 0,5 Meter war bei 480 rpm nicht hörbar, 530  rpm leicht wahrnehmbar, 630 rpm leicht wahrnehmbar , 700 rpm wahrnehmbar.​ ​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​ 
​ ​


----------



## Colonia (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Das Thema ist online. 

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Schöne Vorstellung. 

Sind bei den Lüftern keine 7 Volt Adapter dabei oder funktionieren die erst gar nicht weil du geschrieben hast dass sie 9 Volt Anlaufspannung haben?
Wie lang sind die Anschlusskabel der Lüfter?


----------



## Colonia (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Vielen Dank 

Bei dem Lüfter sind keine Adapter oder ähnliches dabei. Jediglich vier Schrauben zur Befestigung befinden sich im Lieferumfang.

Die Anlaufspannungen sind von dem Hersteller. Ich habe die Werte einfach übernommen, da ich keine Lüftersteuerung besitze.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Hast du gemessen wie lang die Kabel der Lüfter sind?
Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht unwichtig. Denn wenn du die Kabel gut verlegen willst reicht es meist nicht mehr sie am Mainboard anzuschließen weil sie einfach zu kurz sind. Also bist du gezwungen sei quer über das Board zu spannen.


----------



## Westcoast (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

danke für die mühe, der preis ist echt fair, man muss nur platz haben für 18cm lüfter.


----------



## Colonia (8. Mai 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die mühe, der preis ist echt fair, man muss nur platz haben für 18cm lüfter.



Das habe ich gerne gemacht. Der Preis ist für die Leistung absolut fair. Die Lüfter sind auch eher was für Leute mit einem Radiator. 

Die Länge der Kabel beträgt 50cm.


----------



## The_Trasher (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Endlich mal ordentliche Lüfter in dem Größenbereich. ist auch zeit geworden.


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Schöne Review Fabian! 

Die sehen interssant aus, aber wofür benutzt man 180mm?


----------



## Colonia (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Dankeschön Philipp

Die 180 mm Lüfter sind eigentlich für die Radiatoren einer Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Ah, hätt' ich mir denken können, wie sollen die 360mm sonst zustande kommen


----------



## hotfirefox (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Vorstellung] Phobya's neue 180 mm Slim-Lüfter*

Das kommt eher von 3*120er 
Wobei es inzwischen auch 2*180er gibt.


----------

